# FreeBSD 9.0 amd 64-bit/How snort-2.9.2.1 install



## anorian (Feb 14, 2012)

I have FreeBSD 9.0 amd 64-bit system. How do I install snort-2.9.2.1? I searched but *I* can't find snort-2.9.2.1.


----------



## OH (Feb 14, 2012)

It's here: security/snort, so read this chapter from the handbook and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## anorian (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll examine that.

thanks @OH


----------



## anorian (Feb 14, 2012)

*W*hich section shows the snort rules files?


----------



## OH (Feb 15, 2012)

That sounds very Snort-specific (which I don't use). Is there nothing in their docs?


----------

